

How We Really Read Job Ads - mcenedella
http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2013/05/02/how-we-really-read-job-ads/

======
bradddd
This could have been boiled down to:

People don't spend very much time reading job abs. They focus on title,
company, and salary. Additionally, companies could be clearer in their
descriptions.

This sounds like common sense, but throw a heatmap tracking where people look
and it's news.

